# basename: operando mancante

## Elbryan

Ciao ragazzi!

Ho un problema strano solo su una macchina: in pratica quando faccio un emerge, mi da in output in console un errore:

```

Running pre-merge checks for sys-libs/pam-1.1.6-r2

basename: operando mancante

Try 'basename --help' for more information.

basename: operando mancante

Try 'basename --help' for more information.

>>> Starting parallel fetch

```

Non capisco quale sia il problema anche perché non fallisce il comando. Infatti soffro di questo problema da almeno un anno (forse anche di più) e cercando in giro non trovo assolutamente notizie circa la risoluzione di questo problema.

Voi ne sapete di più a riguardo?

```

xevelon ~ # eselect profile show

Current /etc/make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/x86/10.0/server

```

Grazie!

----------

## pierino_89

Non è che per caso hai impostato un alias system-wide su basename?

----------

## Elbryan

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non è che per caso hai impostato un alias system-wide su basename?

 

No:

```

xevelon ~ # alias

alias grep='grep --colour=auto'

alias ll='ls -lha'

alias ls='ls --color=auto'

```

ho provato anche a fare un locale-gen nella speranza che fosse un problema cosmetico: niente da fare. Il problema persiste.

----------

## pierino_89

In quali situazioni ti esce fuori il problema, mentre aggiorni/installi o anche con emerge -s?

In ogni caso, prova a postare emerge --info e make.conf.

----------

## Elbryan

Vediamo un po':

```

xevelon ~ # emerge -1 kmod

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/kmod-12-r1

basename: operando mancante

Try 'basename --help' for more information.

 * kmod-12.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be

 * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server

 * profile, please check the Hardened project (http://hardened.gentoo.org).

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. This profile should also be used

 * if you require GCC 4.1 or Glibc 2.4 support. If you don't know if this

 * applies to you, then it doesn't and you should probably be using

 * Hardened, instead.

basename: operando mancante

Try 'basename --help' for more information.

 * Using bashrcng profile [  ]

```

e poi lo ripete ancora anche nella fase di installing. Ovviamente non succede solo con kmod, ma con qualunque ebuild.

```

xevelon ~ # emerge -1 gentoolkit

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7

basename: operando mancante

Try 'basename --help' for more information.

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7.tar.gz'

...

...

```

Però ho scoperto che sopprimendo l'output:

```

xevelon ~ # emerge -1qv gentoolkit

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.7

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.92, 0.76, 1.08

...

```

```

xevelon ~ # emerge -1qv kmod

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/kmod-12-r1

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/kmod-12-r1

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.36, 0.98, 1.12

...

```

La mia conclusione è che quel basename viene eseguito per stampare a video qualcosa. Probabilmente ci sarà un "basename $var" da qualche parte in cui $var è (erroneamente) vuota e di conseguenza esegue basename senza parametro. Probabilmente è un bug in emerge che capita solo a me. Che bello!

Con emerge -s tutto procede correttamente.

----------

